# APE image



## Caesar (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello!
How can I handle with APE image?
How can I play it or cut it into tracks?


----------



## ale (Feb 7, 2009)

_ape_ files are not images, they are audio files compressed with the monkey audio lossless codec and they usually came with a _cue_ file which contains info about the tracks.
You can install audio/mac to compress/decompress the file and there are various plugins, e.g. audio/xmms-mac (I recommend you to use it with xmms-mp3cue) to play them.


----------



## Caesar (Feb 7, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> _ape_ files are not images


Yes, I mean I have an .ape file, that is an image of an album, and I have a .cue file which contains info tracks in that album.
And I want to play this album or cut into separated track files.
I tried to open it with Amarok, but it reports: "Some files could not be added to the list".


----------



## ale (Feb 7, 2009)

As I've said, I play this files with xmms-mac.
There should be plugins for other players in the ports tree, but I don't know about amarok.
Even mplayer can play them.
You can also install audio/mac, convert the file into a wav file, and play it with any player you like.


----------

